# Replacing metal mailbox in brick column



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone ever removed their old mailbox and put in a new one in the brick mailboxes that are in a lot of neighborhoods? My neighborhood is 20 years old and at least 1/4 of the mail boxes are bent, busted, or rusted. Many will not stay closed. I busted mine up with my RV, don't ask.

If this is not DIY, at good crew could make a fortune in my neighborhood.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

You will probably have to cut it out. Using a cutting torch may be the quickest, just have your water hose handy.
Ken


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

I did mine a few years back. I took a hammer and chisel and cut the old one out. Had to use some pliers to pull some of it out. Then I used the chisel to get the old morter out of the way for the new box to slide in. I then used some concrete silcon, I think from Lowes. I think the whole job took maybe 3 hrs. Good luck.


----------

